# Is your backyard fenced? [POLL]



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

couldn't imagine it not being fenced


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

We have IF... I guess that "counts"? 

Lisa W


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*mostly*

the backyard is 3/4's fenced....the one side was taken down when the driveway was put in, and so far, the one side has not been put back up yet....


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I wouldn't be without it.


----------



## Me&Ruby (Aug 20, 2007)

Most houses are just built with a fenced garden here. The only places I can think of without that are farmers', with many acres, but even then there are usually hedges.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

When Hurricane Wilma hit Florida,it destroyed the metal part of the screened pool so the landlord decided to pull it down and put a fence,instead of putting another screen around the pool.I was happy with the decision!.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I put "yes" down, but mine is an invisible fence.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Like someone else above said, houses are generally built with fences over here...even if you don't have a dog you normally still have a fence! So yes, ours is fenced...I wouldn't let them in the garden if it wasn't secure. They can't do much in there as it is quite small but they like to lay out and watch the birds!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

both our front and rear garden are fenced


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Our back yard is fenced, thank goodness!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Put the fence in when we got Shadow. I begged for a fence when the youngest child was 3. The fence was installed when the youngest was 15!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Back garden is fenced - but the front garden is unfenced as according to council laws here we are not allowed to have a fence over 2 foot high - we have planted a hedge though and that's 4 foot high.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I have ten acres. I also have a 20' x 60' kennel building, 20' of which is covered outdoor runs, opening into indoor runs. My kennel is heated, has hot/cold running water, and is A/C in the summer. I have 2 acres fenced to the east off the outdoor runs. The runs are bright and sunny in the am and shaded in the afternoon. My dogs are never loose on the property unless we are outside with them. They are also apparently convinced that if they go any closer than 15' to the property line in any direction, they will somehow be dematerialized into outerspace! (I think they watch StarTrek re-runs on the TV in the kennel...)They happily and safely play within the confines of the dog yard. Lots of my dog pals and training class clients bring their dogs here for what has been dubbed "Zoomercize" - Zoom, the bitch in my avatar, is the activities director and will play for hours with anyone who comes. People love having the opportunity for their dogs to get really good exercise and socialization, and LOVE how quiet and worn out they are when they go home!!! And Zoom loves all the company!
If I were ever to move and live in a more suburban area, I would definately fence a backyard... the peace of mind alone is worth it.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't have a yard, but I don't mind. I love to walk, and I would never leave my dogs outside alone even if I had a yard (and did not when I did have a yard!). Also there are benefits- my dogs stay extremely clean except at the dog park, and I just wash them there before we head home. They never track in dirt, or lay around in the dirt. Four dogs with a yard were actually a lot more work for me than four without, just because of the dirt and cleaning a yard creates. I still walked and went to the park as often with a yard as I do without, because I like my dogs to have variety to play and sniff and interact. I keep a pretty clean house, and being yardless cuts that work in half in Florida the way our soil is just black chalk here that literally grinds into the dog's coat and HAS to be bathed out to remove it. So there is a positive to everything, even though I'd love to have a yard, and will one day soon


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

PG that sounds WONDERFUL! I'd love to have something like that someday  A gal can dream!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

no yard here. any time she's outside, i'm outside. i don't actually mind it 99% of the time. the only time it really bothers me is when it's sleeting.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> PG that sounds WONDERFUL! I'd love to have something like that someday  A gal can dream!


It's looking like a nice day here today, so I'll see if my PlaySkool digital camera will get a decent pic... I hate the thing. It's old, and slow. Try taking a pic of a puppy and he's in the Veteran Class by the time it actually snaps...


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Large area of privacy fence here, I wouldn't be without it. I love being able to open up my back door on a stormy freezing cold winters day and just letting the dogs run out for potty, or just play in the yard, or fresh falling snow and run off some of that energy. But it is no excuse for me not getting them off the property, I still walk the dogs out of there fence and let them view and see the world around them.

They also have full access to the heated garage if i'm out there working, so they can run in or out as well at those times. Everything is connected so as when i'm outside, they can be with me.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Dh and I are in a new subdivision and we have to wait for grading and settling of our land before we can sod and fence. So, I just walk Wiggles twice a day and he gets to mark all over the neighbourhood and I clean up after him with baggies.

Even after we fence our yard, I plan on walking him twice daily anyways. I refuse to let my dog get fat like all the neighbourhood dogs that are in their yards all day barking. I have had people comment to me on my walks, "Wow, you walk him everyday? That's really dedicated, " "I'm only walking my beagle because he's 10lbs overweight." (A beagle that is 10lbs overweight is in the 50% overweight category, and this lady only really walks the dog about 30min a day in total! My co-worker has 2 overweight beagles that rule her roost.)


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

The old place was about 2 acres worth the new backyard is not YET. That will be coming before summer gets here.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

No, my backyard is all woods, but I do have a white vinyl fence along the sides of my house to keep the dogs from running into the front yard.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

We're on 1 1/2 acres, the invisible fence allows Brooks to access 1/2 acre


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> No, my backyard is all woods, but I do have a white vinyl fence along the sides of my house to keep the dogs from running into the front yard.


 
When I either win the lottery, or Ed McMahon sends me my check, I would LOVE to get the white vinyl fencing. It looks great, and ya gotta love the low maintenance.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> I wouldn't be without it.


 
Ditto.....


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

cubbysan said:


> I put "yes" down, but mine is an invisible fence.


I went the other route and said "No"... I just assumed a physical fence is what the 'spirit' of the poll was geared to... dunno though...


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

*Our yard is fenced. There is nothing like the joy of letting Boomer out the back door and watching him run about. Right now with him being 4 months old we always have someone outside with him to watch him, you know puppies, very mischevious






*


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Yes, it is brand new. Today is the first day the entire fenced in area is ready to play in! We live on 3 acres, but wanted to keep the dogs safe. We decided to fence in a small area and the idea kept growing. We just fenced in 1 acre for the girls. I'm hoping that they will be happy with that.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Fenced yard - LOVE it. Great for playtime and for fostering. My dogs aren't fond of being anywhere without me for any longer than 20 minutes so if I am not out there with them, they are in here with me. It's kind of a joke...we spent a small fortune on a fence and my dogs still sit in the patio/garden staring at me through the windows! LOL! Talk about feeling LOVED though!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Mine is fenced, sort of. The fence on one side is falling apart and will be replaced in the spring. In the meantime, the holes are covered with chicken wire to keep Rookie in the yard.

I still walk him twice a day, but he loves to be outside. He runs in and checks on me or I step out and check on him every few minutes when he's outside.


----------



## Sparky's Sidekick (Nov 7, 2007)

I have a fenced in back yard, but far from ideal. No direct access from the house. I never leave Sparky out in the yard as I had a dog stolen from my fenced in yard seven years ago. I have asthma and had to go in for my inhaler, when I came back my dog was gone. Too sad.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Our back yard is completely fenced plus they have a dog run that runs the whole side of the house and garage that is about 12 to 14 feet wide that is accessible through the attached garage

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

We have 35 acres. Wrapping around the back of our house is an acre pond. About 50 yards behind and on both sides of that are woods. 

We fenced the whole area....including the side which abuts the front field area.

So, yes......we have somewhere between 2.5 and 3 acres completely fenced.

This area is directly accessible from our house, via a mudroom.

We also have a stable with a 25' x 35' fenced (commercial grade 6' chain link) yard with access to the inside with two "stalls" and running water.

We NEVER use that fenced stable yard anymore unless we have a dog we need to contain away from the others. We had it for about 2 years prior to fencing the whole back area, and rarely used it then.

The stable is not adjoining the house and there is no direct access to and from.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> We have 35 acres. Wrapping around the back of our house is an acre pond. About 50 yards behind and on both sides of that are woods.
> 
> We fenced the whole area....including the side which abuts the front field area.
> 
> ...


Wow! My girls want to come live with you! Can I come too?

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> Wow! My girls want to come live with you! Can I come too?


Only if you don't mind wet dogs on a daily basis! :lol:

Actually now that it's cooler, they're only playing along the edges of the water getting their legs wet (they're fishing). In the summer.......yikes!!

We did have a pool too, but are in the process (I swear we'll never get it finished)of filling it in and making the whole pool/deck area into a huge patio.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I acutally, am one of the few nutty people that likes the smell of wet dog!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Live in the country, so its not really necessary. Diesel has a big cage out there.. he used to live in it but recentley was brought inside. We are going to keep it up so we can bring him out in the warmer weather when we are outside and not have to keep such a steady eye on him. Otherwise thats it... No fences...


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Nope, but if someone wants to buy me a fence that would be great..... 

We've been talking about it. Just need to find the cheapest way to safely contain the doggies. I won't do the invisible fence though.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

We moved in January 2007 and one of the reasons for moving was that the house was more suitable for the dogs - a 1/2 acre fenced in back yard and a 4 bay garage of which 2 of them are used for the "kids" when they're dirty!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Rachel's Mom said:


> the backyard is 3/4's fenced....the one side was taken down when the driveway was put in, and so far, the one side has not been put back up yet....


We were in a similar situation. Part of our fence was taken down to put in new sewer lines.....like 5 years ago. But my old dog was trained very well NOT to leave the yard.

Well, 2 new puppies and having to go out with them everytime they wanted to go out....to potty or just to run and play....was fine when the weather was a bit warmer. But it's recently gotten kind of cold.

Yesterday my husband ran to Home Depot and bought green snow fencing and attached it to the regular fence poles. He stuck some stakes in to hold it secure and put some tent stakes along the bottom to keep our little Delilah from going underneath.

 I love my man!!!! It was so great to let the pups out 120 times yesterday and not have to go out with them each time.

_(I can see the little angels out the back window)_


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

yes, the "yard" is fenced. It's really small and is more of a large potty area for Carson. Needless to say he doesn't spend a ton of time out there...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Ours is mostly fenced....though, we have one section that is a bit pieced together after our last windstorm....

Reminds me...I should fix it right before the next storm...


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

no fence here. mason loves his backyard. we have a creek that runs through the backyard and he just loves to jump in it!!
Debbie & mason


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Couldn't live without a fence


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

We have a 6 foot wood privacy fence. Power lines run right ovr the back fence and squirrels run up and down those power lines all the time and Honey gts lot of exercise chasing them. KayCee couldn't care less abot squirrels, but will run up and down barking at the dogs behind us running up and down barking at ur girls.

Weather permitting my bck door stays open and they can be in or out as they please. We also have a padlock on only gate, so nobody can enter.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Half acre fenced...to keep everyone else out!! Had to laugh this weekend. Hubby was replacing the fence adjoining one neighbor who has a standard poodle. (Standard poodle knocked it down) All the dogs get on well, and we dog sit him all the time. The whole weekend all six dogs were out supervising James, and running up and down the open fence line...ON THEIR OWN SIDES!! Not as much as a nose or paw crossed the line.


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

no we're renting so can't fence in the yard but there isn't much yard to fence off anyways. Hopefully we'll buy soon so we'll definetely fence that yard off though.


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

We don't have a fence... yet. Since Tank is still a puppy he hasn't started running off yet and knows not to go past the sidewalk. Are Golden's prone to run off or stay close to their owners and home?


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

C&B's Tank said:


> We don't have a fence... yet. Since Tank is still a puppy he hasn't started running off yet and knows not to go past the sidewalk. Are Golden's prone to run off or stay close to their owners and home?


Mine usually stay right with me. Elway, if we left him outside by himself unchained he would go off exploring (like he did last night) but he does come back eventually. Prince does the same he'll go to the end of the block and turn around but he never goes farther than that. I think they think the whole block is "their" property because their not many dogs to contend with on the block (besides the basset hound two townhomes down).


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

We have a pool, so it's fenced. The hurricanes a couple of years ago blew down two of the sides (thank goodness for decent hurricane insurance) 
The Michigan house doesn't have a fence.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> When I either win the lottery, or Ed McMahon sends me my check, I would LOVE to get the white vinyl fencing. It looks great, and ya gotta love the low maintenance.


My hubby works for a fencing distributor so we get the fencing a little bit at a time for free. Otherwise, we would never be able to afford it either. I tell him to hang on to that job alright.


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

The entier property is fences. 2 Acres for the dogs and 5 for the horses.

Heidi


----------



## countrykid (Nov 22, 2007)

Fencing a animal is like putting you in jail !


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't want to come across here as judgemental but I have to say this ---------

FENCING AN ANIMAL IS LIKE PUTTING A PERSON IN JAIL?????

Just how much do you know about dogs?? You just let your dog run loose to get...
A - Hit by a car
B. - Stolen --- and maybe used for research
C. - Mauled by another animal
D. - Bite someone and you lose everything you own for the next 100 years
E. - Contract a disease 
F. - get into waste that may be poison
G. - Have someone deliberately poison him
H. - You be fined for letting your dog run loose 
I. - Get into a fight with another dog and you get sued for neglience

Give me time and I'll think of 50 or so more!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Bonni (Apr 12, 2005)

countrykid said:


> Fencing a animal is like putting you in jail !


Hmmm...how do you figure that?


----------



## Bonni (Apr 12, 2005)

It's actually first on our agenda for the spring. We have to wait 2 years after our house closed to put up a fence, in case the builder needs to access the property for foundation work or whatever. So, it's our first priority in the spring (basically the day the ground thaws).


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

My front and backyards are fenced. My town has a leash law...your dog is either leashed, attached to a wire run or is free to roam in a fenced yard. Long gone are the days when dogs roamed freely around here. I sort of miss those days, though. I think dogs have become more territorial of their own yards since the leash laws.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

countrykid said:


> Fencing a animal is like putting you in jail !


Hmmm, let's see... why do they put people in jail, or institutions, or utilize other means of confinement?... I believe its when they pose a danger to either themselves or society. So I guess its the same for doggies. Loose doggies (especially in a city or town) can pose a real danger to themselves... so if you truely love your furry one, then providing fencing is a real show of love.

Also remember fences work BOTH ways... it keeps dangerous things out.


----------



## countrykid (Nov 22, 2007)

Okay, I didn't mean to offend anyone. Everyone has a right to there own opinion. I must be blessed for I am 42 and have had many animals in my life. I'm not a new comer to all this and just for the record I have never had a animal stolen, poisoned ,shoot ,or had been ticketed for leash laws, pooping in someones yard, or biting anyone. If your animal will bite people maybe you shouldn't have it! I come from the old school don't tease the dogs or stick your hands where they don't belong and most of the time you have nothing to worry about, but dogs will bite it is in there nature and all the breeding and genetics will never change that, but I don't and won't let a possible law suit run my life. I have a chow that we keep on a dog run becuse she will run and I don't like it but it is the wifes dog so I put up with it. I had 1 dog in my life that was hit by a car too. I love my animals to death but accidents can and do happen. As for Jack my newest addition he will be trained and looked after to the best of our ability and hopeful all will be fine. All this may sound rough but to me animals came from the wild and will always be wild to a point and that will never change so when there fenced or caged is like being in jail to me.Just my opinion!
I love my dogs and cats and do what I can to make sure they are happy and healthy, with out a fence, it may mean that I have to devote more time to training and being with them but so be it. And yes I do kennel Jack when were not home ,after all he is only 3.5 months but there will come a day when he will no longer need it. 
I am truely sorry if I offended someone it was not ment that way, I do understand that those of you that live in town,city,or other complexes might need to have such measures, but as of right now I'm not any of those places so I guess i consider my self lucky.
I hope everyone has a wonderful Hoiiday Season and you and your loved ones(dogs included) have a heathy and happy New Year.
Countrykid


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

countrykid said:


> ...I have a chow that we keep on a dog run becuse she will run and *I don't like it but it is the wifes dog* so I put up with it....


I find this statement (bold) to be quite revealing...


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

countrykid said:


> Okay, I didn't mean to offend anyone. Everyone has a right to there own opinion. I must be blessed for I am 42 and have had many animals in my life. I'm not a new comer to all this and just for the record I have never had a animal stolen, poisoned ,shoot ,or had been ticketed for leash laws, pooping in someones yard, or biting anyone. If your animal will bite people maybe you shouldn't have it! I come from the old school don't tease the dogs or stick your hands where they don't belong and most of the time you have nothing to worry about, but dogs will bite it is in there nature and all the breeding and genetics will never change that, but I don't and won't let a possible law suit run my life. I have a chow that we keep on a dog run becuse she will run and I don't like it but it is the wifes dog so I put up with it. I had 1 dog in my life that was hit by a car too. I love my animals to death but accidents can and do happen. As for Jack my newest addition he will be trained and looked after to the best of our ability and hopeful all will be fine. All this may sound rough but to me animals came from the wild and will always be wild to a point and that will never change so when there fenced or caged is like being in jail to me.Just my opinion!
> I love my dogs and cats and do what I can to make sure they are happy and healthy, with out a fence, it may mean that I have to devote more time to training and being with them but so be it. And yes I do kennel Jack when were not home ,after all he is only 3.5 months but there will come a day when he will no longer need it.
> I am truely sorry if I offended someone it was not ment that way, I do understand that those of you that live in town,city,or other complexes might need to have such measures, but as of right now I'm not any of those places so I guess i consider my self lucky.
> I hope everyone has a wonderful Hoiiday Season and you and your loved ones(dogs included) have a heathy and happy New Year.
> Countrykid


Well, I just don't understand the logic to this but God bless! Maybe your dog wouldn't have been hit by a car if you had had a fence??? I think letting dogs run loose is terribly irresponsible. Just MHO

Jazzys Mom


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Yes and it's about to get moved and much larger.

Two dogs now, I need to expand the yard.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow! Quite a yard you have there! Can Jazzy and Sunny come and play? They would just love that yard!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## countrykid (Nov 22, 2007)

And maybe i should never let my kids get there drivers license for someday(god forbib) they may get killed in a car wreck. But that is all a part of life. I guess i'm lucky to live in the country and so are my dogs .


----------



## countrykid (Nov 22, 2007)

By the way no more negitive comments on this subject from me. That's not what i intended to be doing here I rather make new friends amd maybe learn a few things from everyone . Sorry to everyone for getting this started.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

countrykid said:


> Fencing a animal is like putting you in jail !


I have some neighbors with this philosophy. One reason I can't walk Lucky without fear of territorial, dog agressive animals attacking.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

countrykid said:


> And maybe i should never let my kids get there drivers license for someday(god forbib) they may get killed in a car wreck. But that is all a part of life. I guess i'm lucky to live in the country and so are my dogs .


The country is different. My folks let their dog out without a fence and it was a harmless situation for her. Their was risk, but knowing the dog and the neighborhood, the risk was small


----------



## countrykid (Nov 22, 2007)

I guess that if everyone would learn to take the time to train there animals it would make it much better, then walking your dog would be easier for you and others. There are people out there that should not be allowed to have dogs. Exspessing your feelings and thoughts on the internet is a tough thing to do because people can't see your face or hear the tone in your voice and I'm bad at typing thoughts. I just feel that animals were not ment to be locked up but I know people love there pets and don't want anything bad to happen to them so they do what they feel is right and I guess there is nothing wrong with as long as they are good owners. Need to take Jack out for a potty break, Have a great day!


----------

